# Vaping Bogan Blotto Rta



## VapeSnow (4/8/19)

Vaping Bogan Blotto RTA, it looks sexy!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (5/8/19)

Watched the review / release video last night

Can't wait to get my hands on one 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88 (5/8/19)

Who makes it? Is it a vandy vape product? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz (5/8/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Who makes it? Is it a vandy vape product?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Dovpo, and it's looking killer


----------



## CashKat88 (5/8/19)

Jengz said:


> Dovpo, and it's looking killer


Yeah it really does look nice, thought it looked a bit vandy vape because that chimney reminds me of the other chimney you get with a berserker 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliGuy (5/8/19)

The one thing Bogan does like is smooth airflow and beer. Looking at this RTA it’s obvious to see he is covering those two themes very well with the design and airflow in this atty. 

The drip tips look awesome, major Pro right there along with the GTA style deck. Would be interested in sample this RTA when it becomes available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/8/19)

CaliGuy said:


> The one thing Bogan does like is smooth airflow and beer. Looking at this RTA it’s obvious to see he is covering those two themes very well with the design and airflow in this atty.
> 
> The drip tips look awesome, major Pro right there along with the GTA style deck. Would be interested in sample this RTA when it becomes available.


Damnit... now they had to go and post one that will match the Gunmetal Tesla...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vitblitz (14/8/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Watched the review / release video last night
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on one
> 
> Sent from small screen



Great looking tank, watch out for the glass though it is not held in place when you unscrew the top off. If you have juice in the tank and need to get back to the coils or cotton then it may be difficult.


----------



## JurgensSt (14/8/19)

Just checked Mike Vapes and Mate's review. The glass issues is a major problem 

Sent from small screen


----------



## Jengz (14/8/19)

Vitblitz said:


> Great looking tank, watch out for the glass though it is not held in place when you unscrew the top off. If you have juice in the tank and need to get back to the coils or cotton then it may be difficult.





The Bogan disagrees lol, maybe @Rob Fisher can tell us if it can be done, doubt he is willing to risk messing juice everywhere though


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (14/8/19)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 174690
> 
> The Bogan disagrees lol, maybe @Rob Fisher can tell us if it can be done, doubt he is willing to risk messing juice everywhere though



Bogan mentioned on Mikes review that Dovpo were going to fix the o-rings so he admits there is an issue. Perhaps the reviewers got them pre-fixed?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sachin1804 (18/8/19)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 174690
> 
> The Bogan disagrees lol, maybe @Rob Fisher can tell us if it can be done, doubt he is willing to risk messing juice everywhere though


Hi... The glass doesn't stay on. But the ultem does. I was still super careful with the ultem though. The o rings could have been better. But I aways rewick on an empty tank. So not a deal breaker for me





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

